# Assegno unico da 175 euro



## Lara3 (18 Novembre 2021)

Ciao a tutti !
Ho visto questa proposta dell’assegno unico universale .
Cosa vuol dire universale ?
Un assegno per figlio o per famiglia ?
Importo pieno a chi ha ISEE fino a 15000 euro . Ma questo si riferisce più o meno a quale stipendio per famiglia con o senza casa di proprietà ?
Un ISEE da 15000 corrisponde a quale reddito circa ?
Ma adesso non è così ?
Cosa cambierebbe se passa questa proposta ?
Devo fare un lavoro sullo stato sociale nei vari paesi europei e mi aiuterebbero questi dati.
Grazie


----------



## Vera (18 Novembre 2021)

Tu chiedi e Google risponde


----------



## Lara3 (18 Novembre 2021)

Ma è una proposta.
Non è entrata in vigore. Google già aggiornato ?


----------



## Lara3 (18 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma è una proposta.
> Non è entrata in vigore. Google già aggiornato ?


Se qualcuno in mezza riga mi risponde a quanto reddito corrisponde 15000 di ISEE mi fa un piacere.
Non chiedo per pigrizia, ma non vorrei leggermi 100 pagine di non so quale legge per scoprirlo.
Cioè, all’incirca per un ISE di 52000 euro famiglia da 4 persone, ISEE è di 21.000 euro ?
ISE è il reddito ? Netto o lordo ?
Grazie


----------



## Vera (18 Novembre 2021)

La figlia della Ferragni oggi non ha ancora fatto la cacca ma su Google di sicuro c'è già scritto.


----------



## Foglia (18 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se qualcuno in mezza riga mi risponde a quanto reddito corrisponde 15000 di ISEE mi fa un piacere.
> Non chiedo per pigrizia, ma non vorrei leggermi 100 pagine di non so quale legge per scoprirlo.
> Cioè, all’incirca per un ISE di 52000 euro famiglia da 4 persone, ISEE è di 21.000 euro ?
> ISE è il reddito ? Netto o lordo ?
> Grazie


Non lo so, ma mi sa che per sapere qualcosa di preciso occorrerà attendere la finanziaria 
Altrimenti puoi provare a telefonare all'INPS


----------



## Lara3 (18 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so, ma mi sa che per sapere qualcosa di preciso occorrerà attendere la finanziaria
> Altrimenti puoi provare a telefonare all'INPS


Scherzi ?
Perché rispondono qualche volta ?
Io ho già dato .
Questa volta era giusto per curiosità, posso rinunciare .
Grazie


----------



## Foglia (18 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scherzi ?
> Perché rispondono qualche volta ?
> Io ho già dato .
> Questa volta era giusto per curiosità, posso rinunciare .
> Grazie


Dovrebbero.  Con che tempistiche non so .


----------



## Lara3 (18 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dovrebbero.  Con che tempistiche non so .


Oggi ti vedo ottimista


----------

